# Which browswer do you use? and do you like it?



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

I am curious, lol.

On mine I have

IE9..........and I hate it. slow and cluttered and instrusive (add ons from no where and without my permission)

Chrome: love it!  simple, clean, non instrusive, somewhat faster (Not alot but a little),


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm using Firefox and I like it sooooo much better than IE~really, really hate IE.


----------



## elevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you RTG for opening up this conversation.  It's an important one as when we move to the same platform that BYC is now using browser does make a difference.
To read more on how to optimize your experience on BYC (and to prepare for our move) please read this article


Now that is out of the way...here's what is on my computers:

IE 8.0 - HATE it and don't use it for anything but a test.

Firefox 9.0 - Use it maybe 25% of the time (DH uses FF a whole lot more than me)

Chrome 16.0 - THIS is my go to browser.  LOVE it!  If you tried Chrome in the past and didn't like it, give it another go.

Maxthon - I used this before Chrome made it's improvements.  It's a good simplistic browser (or it used to be).

There are plenty of other browsers out there though.


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahah. I suppose I'm just the weird one then. 

I like IE, I think it's quick and works well for me. My favourite is Firefox though, I'm very used to the layout, although it doesn't work well on my home computer.  
Chrome? Used it once or twice before. Didn't really like it.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2012)

My favorite color...and browser...is Chrome.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My favorite color...and browser...is Chrome.


And of course that quote got this song in my head instantly! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfKJ48EbNmc

I use IE right now, but I have Crome loaded on here too I believe. I just don't use it regularly.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 19, 2012)

As Trace says " My favorite color is Chrome".  Oh and my favorite singer is Trace Adkins.


----------



## secuono (Jan 19, 2012)

Mozilla Firefox, for years and forever.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

We have IE9 and Firefox installed on our computer. I like to use Firefox because it is less cluttered, but I also like IE...don't have a specific reason, though.

Some Websites look better on IE than on Firefox, and others look better on Firefox than IE IMO.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2012)

IE-----7. Much less troublesome than the newer IE browsers, tho I am sure there are lots of things that aren't supported by my browser. I've been using IE since the days of Win3.1 which was IE 2.01. I have tried others such as Chrome and Firefox, on my win7 laptop but prefer IE7 on this XP desktop. 
I simply don't allow addons or hogish fluff to run.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 26, 2012)

Hate IE with a passion and the add ons create to many issues. Firefox is great. Also love the Safari browser.

Opera Turbo is also a great straight forward computer browser available for any platform. Opera Mini for mobiles is the best go to browser for that market.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 1, 2012)

I've used IE, decided to switch to Firefox and I wouldn't switch back to IE for anything.  Not even the other browsers, like Safari or Chrome.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Safari and I love it.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 1, 2012)

We're Firefox folk.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Firefox 5.0.   Tried upgrading to 9.0 but my dialup connection is too slow to even download that.  5.0 works just fine.  I want to use IE because that's what I grew up with but compared to FF I just. cant. stand. it.


----------

